# Landlord demanding rent increase update on LMR deposit



## Fiercent (Feb 16, 2017)

So they sent me several letters saying I am behind rent and I should pay the rent increase and I did. Then a couple days ago I received another letter saying that I should pay an extra amount for the last month rent deposit because the rent was increased and it would be an update to the LMR deposit.

I did some checking around and apparently this is not so or appears it is not so. They are supposed to pay me interest on the LMR deposit every 12 months and they haven't done so. I have been in this apartment since Aug 2015. The rent increased in Aug 2016. And second shouldn't they be getting the amount from the interest they are supposed to pay me?

When I talked to this woman in the office(before I did the checking around) I asked her does the law say you have to ask for the increase update on the LMR deposit and she said yes. But she didn't mention anything about the interest. So why did she not mention this or does she not know or is she purposely hiding this?


And my second question is how should I calculate the amount of interest they are supposed to pay me? I want to be sure before I call them and present the amount. Should I post the amount of rent I pay here on this thread and the amount of increase etc? thx


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends on the province you are in. Each has its own interest rate that should be paid. In some provinces, that interest rate is currently 0%.


----------

